
What's the shelf life of a techie? Just 15 years - redDragon
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/business/india-business/Whats-the-shelf-life-of-a-techie-Just-15-years/articleshow/17250356.cms
======
dazzawazza
Misleading, the lifetime of an SDK is shorter and thus the lifetime of
stubborn engineers is shorter.

------
serverascode
Even the title shows how ridiculous this "article" is. Shelf life of a techie?
Are they even people?

